# Pulled Goose sandwiches



## honkerslayr

Can anyone help me out with a recipe for pulled goose sandwiches??? It sounds great and I was planning on making some for this weekend. Any help would be great. Thanks a lot!!! :beer:


----------



## Thomas Dow

I haven't tried this but it sounds good.

Take as many breasts as you like and slice into 1/4-1/2" slices across the breast. Check carefully for shot. 
Throw all of the sliced goose breast in a Crockpot. Cover with Apple Cider and sprinkle some brown sugar in there....do not over do it on the brown sugar. 
Let simmer on low for 7-9 hrs or until the meat falls apart as you stir it. 
Drain liquid completely and discard. 
Break meat up with wooden spoon or fork as you would see in a pulled pork recipe.......meat will be falling apart easy at this point. 
Return "pulled" meat (no comments please....quack whacker) to crock pot put on lowest setting. 
Now add your favorite BBQ sauce to coat evenly.....I like Sweet Baby Ray's but any will work. 
I like to add some chopped raw onion as I add the BBQ sauce. 
Cover and warm for say 15 minutes. 
Take your favorite roll and add a heaping ladle of the goose meat....serve with good chips and a cold beer.


----------



## Thomas Dow

I tried it. Not too bad. Wife didn't like it as she said it was too sweet. I dug it though. I recommend Sweet Baby Ray's Honey Chipotle BBQ sauce.


----------



## honkerslayr

thanks for the recpe. I tried it but i let it cook for about 4 hours and it was already done. except i couldn't get the meat to neccessarily "fall apart." is there any trck to this??


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

honkerslayr said:


> thanks for the recpe. I tried it but i let it cook for about 4 hours and it was already done. except i couldn't get the meat to neccessarily "fall apart." is there any trck to this??


I would think lower temp and longer? :-? Not really a cook though. Thats how you make stuff fall off the bone though!


----------



## honkerslayr

hunt4P&Y said:


> honkerslayr said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the recpe. I tried it but i let it cook for about 4 hours and it was already done. except i couldn't get the meat to neccessarily "fall apart." is there any trck to this??
> 
> 
> 
> I would think lower temp and longer? :-? Not really a cook though. Thats how you make stuff fall off the bone though!
Click to expand...

Ya thatswhat I was thinking also. When I cooked it though it was just under simmering so I thought it was low enough. We'l have to see next time i guess. BTW this recipe might take precedence over my beloved goose jerky I like so much. It sure is a great wayto cook it though!!


----------



## waterwolf

Another way:
Take whole breasts and layer them in the crock pot. 
Take a brewed pot of coffee and pour over the meat.
Cook on low for 8 hours.
Drain liquid
Pull apart with a fork
Take a bottle of favorite BBQ sauce mix with meat
Serve on a bun.

I do not drink coffee, nor do I like the smell, but it must break down the meat with no coffee taste.

This recipe comes from years ago on this site. One of my favorites.


----------



## honkerslayr

waterwolf said:


> Another way:
> Take whole breasts and layer them in the crock pot.
> Take a brewed pot of coffee and pour over the meat.
> Cook on low for 8 hours.
> Drain liquid
> Pull apart with a fork
> Take a bottle of favorite BBQ sauce mix with meat
> Serve on a bun.
> 
> I do not drink coffee, nor do I like the smell, but it must break down the meat with no coffee taste.
> 
> This recipe comes from years ago on this site. One of my favorites.


The recipe with apple cider turned out great after i spent an hour prying the breast apart but it still was worth it. Waterwolf.....thanks I'll try this one too :beer: .


----------



## specialpatrolgroup

With deer\elk\bear meat I cook it in a crockpot with Coke. THere is somehting about it that breaks down meat so it falls apart, then when its done drain the Coke and replace with BBQ sauce. I dont know if it would work for goose, but does a good job otherwise.


----------



## Thomas Dow

I actually chunk the meat up into smaller hunks, then put it in the crockpot. P&Y was right, low heat and long time. My crockpot has high, low and keep warm settings. I start it on high, after an hour or two I usually move it to low, then right before bed put it on keep warm.


----------

